# Labor Ban Question URGENT



## dariabondarenko (May 5, 2014)

hello
i would like to ask
i work in company less that 2 years, now i got new job offer
but my school certificate stamped by Embassy and Minastry since 2011
can it be a problem for my new company to remove my ban and give me new visa?

Thank you.


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

There are 2 fronts you have to deal with. Your current employer, and Labor department. In order for you to work for your new employer, your current employer has to cancel your visa, and issue you an NOC. If they dont give you an NOC, you may not be able to work in the new company if it is in the same category. Secondly, the labor department will give you a 6 month ban, which can be waived by paying a fine. However, that also depends on what your job category is. If it is a degree based job, then the labor dept will not impose any ban.
Your new employer cannot do anything to remove any ban.


----------



## dariabondarenko (May 5, 2014)

i work as secretary now
new job is in one of the shops in mall
salary higher that 5000, and i have school certificate.

BUT its stamped in 2011, cz i was planing to come to Dubai in 2011, and one friend prepared my parers here. 
in dubai im one year
so will it be a problem that my school papers are stamped from 2011 or not?


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

dariabondarenko said:


> i work as secretary now
> new job is in one of the shops in mall
> salary higher that 5000, and i have school certificate.
> 
> ...



It doesnt matter when your school papers were stamped. They are valid for life. But you may need an NOC from your current employer.


----------



## dariabondarenko (May 5, 2014)

and how is the procedure after i give papers to my new employee??
in ministry they will check it by serial number on stamp? or they just will see stamp and will proceed my application? 
any idea?


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

The ministry will just verify the attestation stamp to make sure its not fake. Other than that, the date etc wouldnt matter.


----------



## dariabondarenko (May 5, 2014)

how they verify?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

You are getting confused.
When the attestation was done does not matter. It is irrelevant. It just establishes that the document is genuine and nothing to do with your visa.
The only date that matters is when your last visa was issued. Less than 2 years, and depending on degree + salary, there may or may not be an automatic ban.
You should google the salary thresholds. How to avoid 6 month labour ban in UAE Dubai? Avoid 6 month labor ban | Emirates Diary


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

Education certificates are attested by the education dept in your home country, then by the UAE consulate in your home country, and then by the ministry of foreign affairs in UAE. So it should have 3 stamps of attestation on it. 
Immigration folks will counter check with the ministry of foreign affairs and possibly UAE consulate in order to make sure they attested the certificate.


----------



## dariabondarenko (May 5, 2014)

after that man made my papers and i paid he disappeared
and now i cant contact him
so i have kind of doubt about mt papers. thats why im asking 
im worried if he made it kinda fake, and i will have issues 
so im asking if they will check that serial number on my stamped certificate or not before i leave my company now and then stay with nothing


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

Well, who did you give your docs to? There are proper procedures for getting educational certificates attested, and it starts at your home country. Some companies will get it done for you, and they are legit. You have to figure out the credibility of the guy you gave it to. And yes, if the attestation is fake, it will be caught, even if the certificate is genuine. Id say talk to a lawyer who may get it verified for a fee before it gets to the labor ministry.


----------



## dariabondarenko (May 5, 2014)

my diploma is original, and i stamped it by law in place i study, and ministry there. so from my side im 100% sure its real and good
and here that guy made, ist also has stamp from embassy and ministry (as its required to remove ban)
and it signed, colored, so i think its real :\
in worst case, if its fake, i will be departed? :\


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

If everything was genuine from your home country, then it makes little sense for the guy to get a fake stamp done here from the ministry of foreign affairs. 
If you are doubtful about the stamp the guy got done, just get it verified by the ministry of foreign affairs..or if you are scared, pay a lawyer a small fee to get it done for you. You are right. If it is fake, you risk deportation, so instead of risking anything, just ask a lawyer to get it checked out for your peace of mind.


----------

